# EMR Jobs In The Lower Mainland, B.C.



## technocardy (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a friend moving to B.C. next year, and he's got his Alberta College of Paramedics certification for the EMR level. He was wondering if I knew of any work in the Lower Mainland area for EMRs. I know BCAS typically hires PCPs and ACPs to work on car, but is there _any_ kind of work for an EMR?

Thanks!


----------



## technocardy (Sep 23, 2013)

Not sure if the admins want to move this to EMS Employment as I'm not confident this is the right thread to be in.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 23, 2013)

technocardy said:


> Not sure if the admins want to move this to EMS Employment as I'm not confident this is the right thread to be in.



I may be wrong but I believe BCAS uses EMR's in some of the more rural areas and possibly on a few city transfer trucks.


----------



## technocardy (Sep 23, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> I may be wrong but I believe BCAS uses EMR's in some of the more rural areas and possibly on a few city transfer trucks.



Thanks! I knew that EMRs working in rural areas of BC but wasn't sure about the Lower Mainland area. I'll pass the message along about transfer trucks. Thank you.


----------



## cprted (Sep 24, 2013)

The Transfer Fleet in Vancouver uses EMRs, but good luck getting on as an external applicant.  In fact, most of the transfer fleet personnel are PCP that are using the transfer cars as way to bypass the FT Irregularly Scheduled gauntlet till they can land a reg spot.

The closest to Vancouver an EMR can typically get on with BCAS are going to be places like Ashcroft, Logan Lake, Princeton, Keremeos, Oliver, Lillooet, or some of the small gulf islands with low call volumes.


----------



## technocardy (Sep 24, 2013)

> The Transfer Fleet in Vancouver uses EMRs, but good luck getting on as an external applicant. In fact, most of the transfer fleet personnel are PCP that are using the transfer cars as way to bypass the FT Irregularly Scheduled gauntlet till they can land a reg spot.



Perfect, I'll pass this information along to him. Do you know what the odds are of an external applicant at the EMR level even getting an interview? 



> The closest to Vancouver an EMR can typically get on with BCAS are going to be places like Ashcroft, Logan Lake, Princeton, Keremeos, Oliver, Lillooet, or some of the small gulf islands with low call volumes.



Is there a website that shows open postings in BC? Or how exactly do you apply?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 24, 2013)

technocardy said:


> Is there a website that shows open postings in BC? Or how exactly do you apply?



http://www.bcas.ca/careers/


----------



## technocardy (Sep 24, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> http://www.bcas.ca/careers/



I suppose a quick Google search would have turned that up lol.

Thanks tho!


----------



## cprted (Sep 24, 2013)

technocardy said:


> Do you know what the odds are of an external applicant at the EMR level even getting an interview?


For the Transfer Fleet?  Pretty much zero.  The Transfer Fleet is Full Time Regularly Scheduled work, with a number of the spots being M-F ... you can see the appeal ... In the last posting for Vancouver Transfer Fleet we had 109 internal applicants.  Per our union agreement, internals always get first kick at the can over externals.  There is a posting for Transfer EMR right now (Burns Lake, not Van) and it isn't even posted on the public HR site.



technocardy said:


> Is there a website that shows open postings in BC? Or how exactly do you apply?


The only on-car jobs that actually get posted for the public to apply are the Advanced Care Paramedic spots.  Otherwise your friend will be applying for a part-time position in a rural station.  Kind of a crap shoot as to which stations are looking for new staff in any given month.  Some people can luck out and get a great starting station, others are less lucky.

The other option worth looking at are the private transfer companies (so called "stretcher services").  It would incredibly boring as they are essentially a taxi you can lie down in and they only take the most stable of the stable patients.  Anyone who requires any sort of vital signs monitoring goes with BCAS.


----------



## technocardy (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like I should just suggest he apply to the PCP program as soon as possible, as there isn't much in the Van area for EMRs, as I kinda figured.

One more question, how is it working in Vancouver as a PCP?


----------



## cprted (Sep 24, 2013)

technocardy said:


> One more question, how is it working in Vancouver as a PCP?


These days it takes about 4-5 years of part-time before you can land a fulltime spot in Vancouver.  With part-time, you start in a rural station (far from Vancouver) and slowly transfer closer to home as seniority allows.  A lot of part-timers who live in Vancouver spend years commuting out to Hope, Pemberton, and beyond.  Honestly what I'd recommend is pick and move to the interior.  You can usually get yourself into a reasonably busy urban station up here with about 1 year under your belt.


----------

